# International 454 Oil Query



## John Broadhurst (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi All, I've just bought a 454 International and have a query about the oil. I'm based in Australia.

Can I use Penrite *UNIVERSAL FARM OIL 15W-40?
*
*The tin states it's for both engine and transmission, just wondering if this is suitable to use?*


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There are manuals for your tractor in the Manuals section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/tractors.5/?page=2

Your oil is OK for the engine, the transmission needs a Hy-Tran type oil. It needs to meet the IH B-6 specifications, which yours does not seem to do:
https://www.penriteoil.com.au/products/universal-farm-oil-15w-40-stou

This one does meet the specifications:
https://www.penriteoil.com.au/products/tractor-transmission-hydraulic-oil-utto
and that is what Penrite recommend when you use their Product Selector:
http://www.datateck.com.au/Lube/PenriteAus/Truck-Tractor-Earthmoving-Forklifts/
Drill Down...Farm Tractors & Machinery...International (Tractors)...454

34 Litres for gear drive transmission, 62 Litres for hydrostatic.


----------



## John Broadhurst (Dec 28, 2020)

Hacke said:


> There are manuals for your tractor in the Manuals section:
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/tractors.5/?page=2
> 
> Your oil is OK for the engine, the transmission needs a Hy-Tran type oil. It needs to meet the IH B-6 specifications, which yours does not seem to do:
> ...


Thank you. How do I tell if it's the hydrostatic model or not?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I extracted pages 16 and 46 from the Operator's Manual. Gear drive tractors have two levers on the left side of the seat, hydrostatic tractors have only one. The different lever functions between the transmission types is explained in the text.

Read through the manuals and get familiar with the functions and how to operate the tractor, before you do anything else.


----------

